# Creating a patina



## KZOR (20/11/16)

Was wondering if anyone has played around with trying to create a patina on brass or copper objects?

Thought it could actually help create that matchy metal mod for a certain tank.  

Came across a website with quite a few chemical recipes to get desired colours from certain metals.

https://www.sciencecompany.com/patina-formulas-for-brass-bronze-and-copper-W160.aspx


----------



## acorn (20/11/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/16388/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/8665/


----------



## KZOR (20/11/16)

@acorn ....... thanks for that.
Will definitely try it when I find another brass mod. Definitely not going to try this with my Sheamus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (20/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @acorn ....... thanks for that.
> Will definitely try it when I find another brass mod. Definitely not going to try this with my Sheamus.


Posted another link prior, from @Necris, quite awhile back who was quite a pioneer on the forum regarding patina mechs.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/11/16)

Patina is nice but takes alot of work in prep, application and mainly finish as a raw patina has a chemical mould smell, especially copper so best have it clear coated professionally


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/11/16)

There was a formulite who did some stunning forced patina on copper and brass tube mechs. He's gone quiet of late though. I'm sure if you poke around and use the google seach function in the forum you'll find it. He documented a few of them.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> There was a formulite who did some stunning forced patina on copper and brass tube mechs. He's gone quiet of late though. I'm sure if you poke around and use the google seach function in the forum you'll find it. He documented a few of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Wasn't it @Necris @Gazzacpt ?


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/11/16)

Silver said:


> Wasn't it @Necris @Gazzacpt ?


Yup thats right I couldn't for the life of me remember his user name. Thanks Hi Ho.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/11/16)

This was my attempt. Easy as pie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (19/12/16)

Thanks for the mentions guys. Has been a while since i did patinas. Exploring etching and heat anodizing at the moment. Should be doing a few more in the new year. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------

